# Alaska hamster cage



## kaypug (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm considering buying an Alaska hamster cage, anyone had any experience with one of these?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I have one and would recommend it.It's nice and big, the access is great, and it's very sturdy(though a bit of a pain to put together)


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

I've recently brought one for Paddy, he loves it. Nice and roomy and he loves paw walking across the top bars.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Iv got one for our syrian hamster and love it! Snowlfake is tiny in it and she has so much space...here are some pics~










She came to us from an advert on preloved and was free to good home and she came in a mini duna and it is far too small for a syrian 

The two together for comparison...









And a couple of her lovely little self exploring~


----------



## kaypug (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input, definitely going to get one of these cages! May put some extra shelves in it though.


----------

